
Show HN: Bedtime Bulb – A low-blue light bulb for healthy sleep - yeutterg
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m Greg Yeutter, the founder of Bedtime Bulb (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;</a>). We make a low-blue light bulb for healthy sleep. For every bulb purchased, we give the gift of healthy light to one person in need (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;mission&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;mission&#x2F;</a>).<p>I&#x27;ve been obsessed with the problem of blue light at night for almost a decade. Blue light at night has been shown to interfere with the circadian rhythm, which could result in poor quality sleep and reduced productivity. I&#x27;ve built several products in the space so far, but I believe Bedtime Bulb has the best product-market fit for consumers.<p>Bedtime Bulb not only produces drastically less blue light than other light sources (especially most LEDs), but it is also the right light for the evening. Based on extensive research, other products that claim to do the something similar are too bright and don&#x27;t give you the warm, comfortable light that calms you before bed.<p>We are pre-launch but have 1,000 units shipping to the U.S. right now to make sure we got everything right. If you are interested in giving us feedback on one of these prototypes, I would love to have you join our beta program.<p>For $5 (covers the cost of shipping to CONUS), you&#x27;ll get:<p>- One of the beta bulbs, yours to keep<p>- A guarantee that you&#x27;ll get the best discount on the final product<p>Join the beta program: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;beta-program&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;beta-program&#x2F;</a><p>or sign up for our newsletter: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;newsletter-signup&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;newsletter-signup&#x2F;</a><p>I&#x27;d also love to get your feedback on the current website and copy.<p>Thank you!<p>Greg<p>Learn more: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;</a><p>Our mission: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;mission&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;mission&#x2F;</a><p>Beta Program: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;beta-program&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bedtimebulb.com&#x2F;beta-program&#x2F;</a>
======
core-questions
Any chance of shipping to Canada?

Thoughts on offering a plug-in nightlight or something in that form factor? My
son has an LED nightlight in his room that's waaaay too blue. Would love to
change it out.

~~~
yeutterg
Yeah, I'll do that! Thank you for your interest!

One thing to note is that this is not really a night light replacement. It's a
bit too bright for that. More likely, you would use it in the hour or so
before bed.

If you are solely focused on a night light replacement, I can definitely point
you in the right direction. Let me know!

